# OT--A pony named Destry



## rabbitgirl (Jun 3, 2005)

Well, folks, here am I envying you all adding to your furry families....

and guess what!

my furry family just grew by 650 lbs.

He is 5 yrs. old, black, large, and very fuzzyShetland pony.Who thinks he's a dog! Hefollows people all over the place(little pest), and likes to chase cars:shock:.All but wagshis little tail when you pay attention to him. 

An insanely smart little stinker, but very sweet and affectionate. Nota biter or a kicker, but needs training to saddle and/or driving. Healready obeys walk/trot/stop commands without a lead rope or bridle. Amtoying with the idea of teaching him tricks...he's got thatpersonality....sucha little ham!

I like horses, but the big ones scare me (except draft horses). I keepgetting run over, or run off with, or pushed, or stepped on (I thinkI'm cursed).... and little Destry is really the first horse I'm notafraid of. He attached himself to me (quite literally) the first time Imet him. 

Since I'm 24, under 5 ft., and 90-some lbs., I won't outgrow him, and the challenge will be fun.

Can't believe I did this.....but very glad I did. 

Rose


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jun 3, 2005)

Aw! Congratulations! He sounds adorable. We'll need pics, of course.

Laura


----------



## m.e. (Jun 3, 2005)

:jumpforjoy:

How exciting! Congratulations 

There's a little Shetland up the street and he is just the sweetest thing *ever* (but not without a little spunk )


----------



## cirrustwi (Jun 3, 2005)

Oh congratulations! I'm so happy foryou. I have a love of horses. Riding is one of myfavorite things to do. I had a huge appaloosa before I wentto college, but I sold her when I went to college because I didn't feelit was fair to her my time was so limited. I miss her to thisday, but she has a wonderful family. Shawn and I are lookinginto getting 2 horses this winter, I can'twait.



Jen


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Jun 3, 2005)

Sounds cute. I have a grade, but veryhigh-strung pony named Acorn who i ride everyday to condition forvarious shows.If you have any training questions or horsequestions ask!

Ellie


----------



## Jenniblu (Jun 3, 2005)

Oh I'm so jealous! Destry sounds like a smart cookie that one. When can we see pictures?

:waiting:LOL


----------



##  (Jun 3, 2005)

Oh Ashitland how awsome for you ,little buggers come in 2varieties good ones miserable ones, I have only had the pleasure of dunningup against the miserable ones lol .Congradulations on the new addition Rosehow great for you .


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 3, 2005)

Ooooh Rose, I am so excited for you. Destry(love the name) sounds ideal for you (wow, you are petite!). I used tohave a horse many years ago, but after several attempts of him tryingto kill me (and anyone else that rode him) I had to sell him. I missriding very much. Destry sounds a real character, can't waitto see pictures! Oh, is Bub in for a shock:shock:!- Jan


----------



## FrenchLopGirl1280 (Jun 3, 2005)

I have a registered American Quarterhorse. I've had him for about months. I've beenriding for 14 and will be going to college for EquineScience. I used to have a Thoroughbred Mare but sold her andmy trainer now has her. My sister and I show my horse and his is 10 asof may 29. He's a big baby


----------



## rabbitgirl (Jun 3, 2005)

Hey all,

I think I'm in for a wild ride. Did I mention this is my firsthorse?And him not even rideable yet.....hoooo boy.....

lol

Anyway, pictures and questions will certainly follow. He's boarded at afriend's house and I'm going out there next Friday. I'll try andremember to take the camera. My friend's family is very kindly going tohelp me with the training, so we'll see how it goes. They say bondingis really important, so I'll probably start by just getting to knowhim. Not that that's difficult. He is--like Bub--the full contact,up-close-and-personal type. Last time I was there I drapedhalf of me over his shoulders and he stood there like a fuzzy rock.Every time I turn around his forehead is attached to my back, and Ikeep tripping on him.

Maybe I love him because he reminds me of....Bub!

Rose


----------



## FrenchLopGirl1280 (Jun 3, 2005)

The most important thing is ground work groundwork ground work ground work. I didnt ride ty for a week i just focusedon bonding first.


----------



## rabbitgirl (Jun 3, 2005)

Good idea! thanks!

Rose


----------



## naturestee (Jun 3, 2005)

I'm so jealous of you! I adore horses. I rodewhen I was younger, but I just have no chance now, and no realpossibility of getting one. I've met some wonderful ponies, and somestinkers. Your's sounds like a real sweetheart!


----------



## Kricket (Jun 3, 2005)

Tell us more! Where will you keepDestry? Do you have a farm/barn?Congrats! I am excited for you (and kinda envious)


----------



## rabbitluvr04 (Jun 3, 2005)

congrats! we need some pics!


----------



## rabbitgirl (Jun 3, 2005)

*Kricket wrote:*


> Tell us more! Where will you keepDestry? Do you have a farm/barn?Congrats! I am excited for you (and kinda envious)


Destry's going to board at my friend's farm--his original home. Helives in a herd of 25 on a 100-acre field. Beautiful place! The rest ofthe herd are much larger Kentucky Mountain horses (rare-ish gaitedhorses) and one miniature horse named Bridget. Destry definitely holdshis own in the herd....although it is funny to watch him chugging alongon his short little legs trying to keep up with the big guys. I ampretty scared to go in the field at this point, because I keep gettingrun over by all the big skittish adolescents. I've been using obliginglittle Destry as a body shield. 

Recently I was in the midst of another herd of ponies (mares andfoals), and learned a little about reading body language. I am not atall afraid of the little guys, so it's a safe place to learn more abouthorses. I couldn't figure out why they kept doing certain things (likewhy does Destry wait until my back is turned to come and gently presshis forehead into my shoulder blades? and why does he then followme?)...and then I was reading this book by Monty Roberts and the lightdawned.Cool! It's weird that all horses follow the samepattern in communicating. I seem to have passed Destry's "test". Itworked with another pony too (a total accident), so I can't wait to dosome more experimenting. Maybe it will keep me from getting trampledtoo.

I'm in love with ponies. In general, the world is scaled too large forme, so I'm rejoicing in being "just the right size" for once. 

Rose


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 4, 2005)

I am pleased that you are finding Monty Robertsway working for you. He has worked wonders in training all kinds ofdifficult horses. Our Queen even had him in this country helping trainsome of her horses. I love the way Destry has his forehead attached toyour back  - Jan


----------



## rabbitgirl (Jun 4, 2005)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> Iam pleased that you are finding Monty Roberts way working for you. Hehas worked wonders in training all kinds of difficult horses. Our Queeneven had him in this country helping train some of her horses. I lovethe way Destry has his forehead attached to your back - Jan


I fell in love withDestry when he did that.

I think Monty Roberts' methods could help a lot, because they makesense. It's so weird that I was sending certain signals and didn'trealize it, and they responded in a very patterned way. I hope I canmake it work!!

Rose


----------



## Ally (Jun 4, 2005)

*Jenniblu wrote: *


> When can we see pictures?


Yes! We NEED pictures!!

Ally


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jun 4, 2005)

This Quinn, he is the best pony ever, he is a brilliant jumper and loves to go fast (he thinks he is a race horse, lol)


----------



## rabbitgirl (Jun 4, 2005)

Pics to follow next Friday, we hope!

Rose


----------



## FrenchLopGirl1280 (Jun 4, 2005)

I'm not sure where you live but if you are close to any of these places I would go.

Its called Equine Affair and it is held annually in the following places

Pomona Ca in Feb

Columbus OH In April

Louisville Ky in September

Springfield Ma in November

They have clinics and shows which you can watch including monty roberts, parelli.

They also have tons of stuff to buy at cheap prices. If you go I wouldgo for 2 days minimum one day to shop and one for shows because thereis just so much to do.

http://www.equineaffaire.com


----------



## rabbitgirl (Jun 4, 2005)

That would be fun! I'll talk to my horse friend and see if she's going--maybe I can hitch a ride. 

Rose


----------



## Fluffy (Jun 5, 2005)

aww gr8 horse!!! wow congrats!!!


----------



## rabbitgirl (Jun 18, 2005)

Pony update....lol

I forgot the camera AGAIN!!! But I've been working with him....we had afun little fight yesterday. As soon as his former owner left, it wasjust me and Destry in a small pen, no lead or any restraint. He lookedat me, quite obviously thinking "hmmm, how much mischief can I get awaywith?"

I should mention that Destry leads "hands free" with voice commandonly. So I gave him the cue to follow. He follows all right--right onmy heels trying to derail my shoes.:XThen he reaches out andpretends he's all sweet...and bares his teeth at me! Whoooo boy, thatwas IT for me. It was so obvious he was seeing how far he could pushme, just like a naughty toddler. Biting ponies are not good, so Iwhipped around and jumped right in his face with arms out, growling"NO!" 

A VERY surprised pony tossed his head, bounced back, and stared at me.I turned my back and gave him his cue again. Right on target, hestarted to follow too close and reached out to nip. Repeat above step.

A couple rounds of that, and his head dropped to the ground and he madechewing motions with his mouth, showing that he was ready to listen. Hewas a _very_ good boy afterwards, following on command inwalk-trot and stopping 3 ft. away until I gave him the "approach"signal, when he could come close and get his head scratched.

He did play some more testing games, but I won.It was quiteentertaining. A bit unconventional, but it seemed to click....he didwhat I told him, anyway.And I had no external control topull on him, so it was important that he _chose_ to submit.

I felt really stupid at first, but started to have fun when I realizedhe was responding and I could read his body language. What a stinkerthough!! lol

Rose


----------



## CorkysMom (Jun 18, 2005)

Hah, the visual that presents is quite funny...but sounds like your doing great with Destry!! Good job!


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 18, 2005)

Rose, it's great the way you are getting Destryto respond to you. It's only in his nature to see how far he can pushyou, but he realised that you are Boss. Do you still feel comfortablewith him? DON'T forget the camera next time :X

Jan


----------



## rabbitgirl (Jun 18, 2005)

*PuterGeekGirl wrote:*


> Hah, the visual that presents is quite funny...but soundslike your doing great with Destry!! Good job!




Thanks....I feel like an idiot when I'm working with him because I'venever had a horse. But I'm learning too, and years of difficult smallcritters helps with the large ones.

Rose


----------



## rabbitgirl (Jun 18, 2005)

*LuvaBun wrote:*


> Rose, it's great the way you are getting Destry to respondto you. It's only in his nature to see how far he can push you, but herealised that you are Boss. Do you still feel comfortable withhim? DON'T forget the camera next time :X
> 
> Jan


Me big boss. Oh yeah right. hehe

He took one look at me and thought "wimp!" (all 90-some lbs. of me,lol)--and it was so funny how apologetic he got after I started"bossing". He's very expressive, which is why I do still feelcomfortable with him, because I can tell what he's going to pull next.Just like Bub. It's funny how his brattiness went farther in taking myfear away than when he was being all sweet. lol

I was thinking was "you little stinker! You're just like Bub!"

Sorry about the camera *sheepish me"

Rose


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 18, 2005)

&lt;&lt;&lt;Just like Bub.&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;

Could there be anyone just like Bub. Do you think you will intodusethem to each other? I can imagine Bub being kinds jealous that his'Lady' has another male in her life. He will probably spray you fromdawn to dusk  - Jan


----------



## rabbitgirl (Jun 18, 2005)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> &lt;&lt;&lt;Just like Bub.&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;
> 
> Could there be anyone just like Bub. Do you think you will intodusethem to each other? I can imagine Bub being kinds jealous that his'Lady' has another male in her life. He will probably spray you fromdawn to dusk  - Jan




Yeah, like he doesn't already.hehe

No, I don't think they will ever meet. That much attitude in a ten foot radius would be scary.

Rose


----------



## ScoobyDoo (Jun 18, 2005)

Congratulations! Horses are so fun andexciting to ride. It's great to know so many people on thisforum love horses to! Your Shetland sounds soooadorable!Mymareis 14.2-14.3 hands high QuarterHorse (although she is completely gray) who we named Mouse(don't laugh,we thought it ws cute for her personality). She has anamazing stop on her--first time I rode her I nearly fell off,lol. I love Shetlands, but I am way to big for 'em!(5'8"). Have you ever done any trails? They are really fun,especially when you camp, too. Barrels, Poles, Team Penning,&amp; Roping are really fun too! So far I can only ropeoff the ground though (&amp; not that well, lol).

~Caitlin~

Here is a pic of her and my sister's paint


----------



## Bassetluv (Jun 18, 2005)

Just wanted to say congratulations on becomingowned by a pony, Rose! I know what you mean about the size of horsesbeing intimidating; I'm 4'11" (well, just about) and not quite 100 lbs.Horses are huge to me! I love them though, have since I was a child,but haven't had the pleasure of owning one. The closest I came to thatwas the few summers when I went to a local campground and rode theirhorses with my friend. One of the horses adopted me...Carrie. She wasaround 14.2 hands and looked a bit like a Welsh cob. I rode herbareback during those summers (and fell off almost as many times as Igot on!). Missed her terribly when I couldn't go there any more, and Istill think about her, even though that was almost 30 years ago.

You are so fortunate to have Destry, and I can't wait to see picturesof him, along with updates on how his (and your ) training is going!He certainly sounds like personality-plus!  Oh, and about bodylanguage...I remember reading something many many years ago thatBarbara Woodhouse (she was a famous British dog trainer) wrote abouthorses. She used to train wild horses in South America, and she saidthat when one wants to be able to approach a skittish or wild horse, togently but forcefully blow air through your nostrils, and stand yourground but keep on doing it. The horse will become curious andapproach, because that is how they 'greet' other horses. Well, I don'tknow if that bit of info is of any use to you or not, but I found itinteresting. I tried it once on some cows and found it worked.LOL...she also claimed that cows are actually more natural jumpers thanhorses! That truly surprised me. 

But I've heard that Monty Roberts' methods are one of the best tofollow...he is an amazing trainer...so it will be interesting to hearyour progress with Destry! And pics!!!


----------



## rabbitgirl (Jun 18, 2005)

*ScoobyDoo wrote:*


> Congratulations! Horses are so fun and exciting toride. It's great to know so many people on this forum lovehorses to! Your Shetland sounds soooadorable!Mymareis 14.2-14.3 hands high QuarterHorse (although she is completely gray) who we named Mouse(don't laugh,we thought it ws cute for her personality). She has anamazing stop on her--first time I rode her I nearly fell off,lol. I love Shetlands, but I am way to big for 'em!(5'8"). Have you ever done any trails? They are really fun,especially when you camp, too. Barrels, Poles, Team Penning,&amp; Roping are really fun too! So far I can only ropeoff the ground though (&amp; not that well, lol).




Caitlin,

All the quarter horses I know are massive, not like yours. Destry'sjust my size, lol. Although he could stand to lose a bit of chub. Iused to ride trails at summer camp as a kid, and I've ridden withfriends. Destry's fairly young, and not yet trained. I don't ride allthat well (although I can get along ok)--just nothing fancy. So nothingexciting with him yet, just ground work. Actually, I'm finding thatquite exciting enough while I learn about this whole training thing.

Rose


----------



## rabbitgirl (Jun 18, 2005)

*Bassetluv wrote:*


> Just wanted to say congratulations on becoming owned by apony, Rose! I know what you mean about the size of horses beingintimidating; I'm 4'11" (well, just about) and not quite 100 lbs.Horses are huge to me! I love them though, have since I was a child,but haven't had the pleasure of owning one. The closest I came to thatwas the few summers when I went to a local campground and rode theirhorses with my friend. One of the horses adopted me...Carrie. She wasaround 14.2 hands and looked a bit like a Welsh cob. I rode herbareback during those summers (and fell off almost as many times as Igot on!). Missed her terribly when I couldn't go there any more, and Istill think about her, even though that was almost 30 years ago.
> 
> You are so fortunate to have Destry, and I can't wait to see picturesof him, along with updates on how his (and your ) training is going!He certainly sounds like personality-plus!  Oh, and about bodylanguage...I remember reading something many many years ago thatBarbara Woodhouse (she was a famous British dog trainer) wrote abouthorses. She used to train wild horses in South America, and she saidthat when one wants to be able to approach a skittish or wild horse, togently but forcefully blow air through your nostrils, and stand yourground but keep on doing it. The horse will become curious andapproach, because that is how they 'greet' other horses. Well, I don'tknow if that bit of info is of any use to you or not, but I found itinteresting. I tried it once on some cows and found it worked.LOL...she also claimed that cows are actually more natural jumpers thanhorses! That truly surprised me.
> 
> But I've heard that Monty Roberts' methods are one of the best tofollow...he is an amazing trainer...so it will be interesting to hearyour progress with Destry! And pics!!!




Ha!! another small person!! You're about exactly my size. I'm going totry that blowing thing. Hey, I can't confuse him any more than Ialready have. hehe

I'm continually amazed that the whole Monty Roberts concept WORKS! Imean, Destry has very very little training, and he responds the sameway as Mr. Roberts describes. We're going through an adjustment periodnow where he is testing the limits, but that's normal. I'm his "herd"while we're working together and I don't blame him for trying to figureout where he fits in the hierarchy. 

I'm glad no one's watching my experiments....some of them look pretty funny....hehe

Rose


----------



## m.e. (Jun 19, 2005)

So where are those pictures?:waiting:


----------



## rabbitgirl (Jun 19, 2005)

mmmmm....don't kill me....little bro took the camera on his Utah trip!! It'll be awhile....

*cringing and ducking* SORRRY!!!



Rose


----------



## bluebird (Jun 21, 2005)

Congratulations, my son has a halflinger mare,size wise she is a pony but dont ever call halflingers ponies peopleget insulted.I love ponies they will test you though..when you showthem you are the boss they are fine.bluebird


----------



## rabbitgirl (Jun 21, 2005)

Testing....ohhh yes, been there! lol

It did surprise me, but I think it's funny.

Rose


----------



## rabbitgirl (Jul 27, 2005)

Destry and I have been getting on quite well and getting to know each other. The little schmoozer.

After two rounds of being a little brat, today he was almostsickeningly sweet. Kept coming up and pressing his head into my back,nosing me, following me,etc. etc. I'm thinking "aww, sweet"until he reached down and started to gnaw on the toes of myboots.:shock:

I yelled at him (strong teeth!!), and poor persecuted Destry went overto my friend and schmoozed some attention from her because his Rosiewas "mean". What a ham! Can anyone say "Bub"??

Anyway, we enjoy each other's company and I win more power struggles than I lose, anyway.

Rose

P.S. I got to ride him bareback while a friend led him--he did fine, no bucking or rearing!


----------



## naturestee (Jul 27, 2005)

Soooo, any pictures yet?


----------



## rabbitgirl (Jul 28, 2005)

noooooo.....:?*sheepish*

I was an idiot and forgot to grab the camera as I ran out the door!

Rose


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jul 28, 2005)

Oh well, i can't wait to see those pics tho, bet he is beautiful! Don't forget action shots they are my fave!


----------



## rabbitgirl (Aug 26, 2005)

Finally! Fat brat was being a stink today, so just standing shots this time.

















I guess, considering he's only been ridden about six times in his life(about three of those by me), the fact that we can already have prettypleasant trail rides is impressive. Breaking to saddle was a breeze,learning to steer is an ongoing project. On the good side, he's reallygood with leg cues. On the bad side, he likes to pretend-bite my feetwhenI make him do anything. He likes to try and get my rearend too. Little stink.

Rose


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 26, 2005)

WOOHOOO!! Pictures of Destry!! I am green withenvy Rose ... I LOVE ponies ...one day...one day ......The star on hishead is so cute 

I found a perfect girlfriend for him .. her name is Savannah ...She isa Gypsy Vanner..she's two years old and a blue ribbon winner!!


----------



## rabbitgirl (Aug 26, 2005)

Savannah is prettier than his currentgirlfriend. Next time I'll have to get pics of them together. Heck,Savannah is _way_ too pretty for fat brat!

The star is cute, the teeth are not so cute. Neither are those littlefeet when they are firmly (and purposefully) planted on MY little feet.



He's bad, but so creatively bad you have to hand it to him! Sometimes Icould swear he's smarter than I am! He likes delayed revenge and has along memory and infinite inventiveness.

Gotta love him for a' that!

Rose


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 26, 2005)

iawwwwwww he's not fat ! see if youkeep calling him names, he's just gonna keep stepping on your toesits a vicious cycle!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 26, 2005)

Aww he is gorgeous, and tiny! I love shetland ponies they are such cheeky characters.


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 26, 2005)

:jumpforjoy:Woohoo, Destry pics. He isadorable, Rose. He has character written all over him. Doesn't matterwhat size his feet are, they always hurt when they are on top of yours. Thanks for the pics.

Jan


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Aug 26, 2005)

He is gorgeous. I love ponies so much, butshetland ponies are just too adorable. I always wanted a pony as achild but never got one. Kind of makes me wish I didn't give up riding.I miss it.

Vickie


----------



##  (Aug 26, 2005)

Scooby , where you found this picture didit mention Where they are beingBred? How many are left , and what theGene pool is ? Last I had heard was theselittle guys were going extinct ,less than 100 breeding age Mares , Its w onderfulllto see oneion the Show Ring again !!! Ihave seen one in over 15 years !im going ot googleitLOL i love this breed.



Rose, Destry is a beautiful boy !!!! AllShetland Varities of Pony are stinkers , and again its a goodcase for I would rather the Biggerones step on me , at least theres morearea to absorb the weight , apposed tothem little tiny pony feet onlytaking up a few inches of foot .


Found an awsome website on them , but I thinktheir dates are wrong on htefirst imports .

http://www.vannercentral.com/


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 26, 2005)

*gypsy wrote: *


> Scooby , where you found this picture didit mention Where they are beingBred? How many are left , and what theGene pool is ? Last I had heard was theselittle guys were going extinct ,less than 100 breeding age Mares , Its w onderfulllto see oneion the Show Ring again !!! Ihave seen one in over 15 years !im going ot googleitLOL i love this breed.



It wasnt Scooby silly, it was me 

They lady that breeds them actually lives only an hour North of me in Newton, NJ 

here is the link to their website http://www.darkmoonfarm.com/gvanner.htm

p.s. check out the rest of their site at justwww.darkmoonfarm.comallof the miniature horses they breed are gorgeous!


----------



## naturestee (Aug 26, 2005)

Yay, Destry pictures! It certainly took you long enough! Maybe that's why he steps on your toes!

That Gypsy Vanner is gorgeous- right up there with Friesans! I so wish I could have a horse!


----------



## rabbitgirl (Aug 26, 2005)

*naturestee wrote:*


> Yay, Destry pictures! It certainly took you longenough! Maybe that's why he steps on your toes!




He was ticked at the world that day. lololol

I'll try and get more later!

Rose


----------



##  (Aug 26, 2005)

:embarrassedoopppsssssSoorrrryyyyyyyy Freddies Mom lol Igot so darned excited over seeing oneagain I went temporarily insaneI sear , ya thatsit temporary insanity ,, uh huh ,

I had one of those beautifulPonys when Moby Dick was a minnow , Itwas imported from over seas about 30 years ago .They are highly intelegent , clever , rescorcefull . Loving ,animals , not to forget to mention drop deadgorgeous !!!!!


----------



## rabbitgirl (Aug 26, 2005)

I'll echo the drop dead gorgeouspart.did you know, Freddysmom, that Savannah is going tomature a lot bigger than Destry boy? A big girlfriend could whomp onhim like he deserves, instead of following him around helping wreakhavoc.He likes to bite the big boys too, and usually getsbit back.

Attitude: 16 hands, at least.

Rose


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 26, 2005)

*gypsy wrote:*


> :embarrassedoopppsssssSoorrrryyyyyyyy Freddies Mom lol Igot so darned excited over seeing oneagain I went temporarily insaneI sear , ya thatsit temporary insanity ,, uh huh ,
> 
> I had one of those beautifulPonys when Moby Dick was a minnow , Itwas imported from over seas about 30 years ago .They are highly intelegent , clever , rescorcefull . Loving ,animals , not to forget to mention drop deadgorgeous !!!!!


lol ......its okay its all that excitement about that Pal breeder you found that got you messed up !

there are also links on their site to other Gypsy Vanner breeders in the US.

I dont know remember what breed it was but last year she had this blue foal .. it was the most gorgeous thing I had ever seen!


----------

